# Ohio Hunting Ages.



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been doing a good amount of research and can't seem to find an answer. I know that during any YOUTH HUNTING SEASON you must be accompanied by a non hunting adult 18 years or older. My question is How old do you have to be to hunt ALONE during any regular hunting season(Not a youth season). I've seen many answers saying that you must be 16 or older to hunt alone. If anyone could give me a definite answer it would be great. The hunting would be done mainly from private land and some squirrel hunting on public land.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Im 17 and I hunt alone, so far there have been no problems at all.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

do you hunt private or public land?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ing-trapping-regulations/licenses-and-permits

Must have a license. Must take a hunters education course to get said license.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

15 and under you require an adult 18 or over. 16 and over you can hunt by yourself.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I hunt public land. Wingfoot mostly.


----------

